# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  طریقه ارسال Flash Sms

## noorsoft

کسی طریقه ارسال Flash Sms را بلده

----------


## noorsoft

من یک سری رفرنس پیدا کردم

On some phones (all Nokias, some Siemens, Ericsson, Motorola etc..)  a class 0 message will appear as a flash SMS message.  These messages appear on the screen immediately upon arrival, without the  need to press any buttons on the phone. If the data coding scheme is set to  16-bit unicode (ucs2), and the message starts with "0001", it will appear as a blinking flash message.  

 Octet Value Description  TP-DCS 18 16 bits (UCS2), message class 0  TP-VP AA Validity period  TP-UDL 0C User Data Length, 12 octets  TP-UD 00 01 00 41 00 6C 00 65 00 72 00 74 User Data, message "Alert"   This table shows some relevant octets in a flash SMS message

----------


## noorsoft

اگه کسی بیشتر میدونه کمک کنه تا برنامه ارسال فلس اس ام اس را بنویسیم

----------


## bastam

نیازی به نوشتن نیست چون قبلا نوشته شده
ولی اگه خواستید یه مقاله دارم میل بزنید بفرستم
bastam.behnia@gmail.com

----------


## noorsoft

> نیازی به نوشتن نیست چون قبلا نوشته شده
> ولی اگه خواستید یه مقاله دارم میل بزنید بفرستم
> bastam.behnia@gmail.com


 
دوست عزیز من برنامش را دارم ولی میخام خودم برنامش را بنویسم اگه لطف کنی مقاله را تو همین تاپیک بزار تا همه استفاده کنن

----------


## bastam

اینم مقاله البته برای pdu هستش و خودم هم بوسیله دستورات at فلش می فرستم البته بوسیله کامپیوتر

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز مقاله شما خوب بود ولی کامل نیست 
لینکهایی که در بالا من گذاشته بودم کاملا قضیه را توضیح داده بود

----------


## bastam

> دوست عزیز مقاله شما خوب بود ولی کامل نیست 
> لینکهایی که در بالا من گذاشته بودم کاملا قضیه را توضیح داده بود


قرار نبود که کامل باشه فقط قرار بود فلش رو توضیح بده که به نظر من کامل توضیح داده

----------


## reza6384

با تشکر از توضیح دوستان، من برای قدردانی از این مطلب چون یک مقداری طول کشید تا کل داستان رو بفهمم این مطالب رو خلاصه می کنم.
رشته ارسالی pdu باید به این صورت باشه :

003100 & Receiptient Number & 00F4FF & MessageLen & 8Bit Coded Message


حالا اینکه چرا باید در قسمت DataCodingScheme مقدار F4 قرار بگیره :

 

11th byte: TP-DCS = 0xF4 or in binary format 11110100 
Bit 3,2 = 01, means TP-UD (user data) is encoded using 8 bit format 
Bit 0,1 = 00, means class 0 {this will make this sms become flash sms} 



http://dreamfabric.com/sms/dcs.html

و این هم یک مثال برای ارسال کلمه "Salam" به صورت FlashSms به شماره 09351234567 

AT+CMGS=18
>0031000B819053214365F700F4FF0553616C616D

----------


## reza6384

NOORSOFT جان، حالا برای اینکه این FLASH SMS به صورت BLINKING باشه باید کجا 0001 رو بزنیم؟

----------


## noorsoft

*چند نکته رو باید در نظر داشته باشید
1- Blinking message فقط در حالت UCS2 جواب میده
2- استفاده 01 00 (هگز) مانند یک حلقه برای Bilinking
3- این امکان بیشتر بر روی گوشیهای قدیمی که Flash sms  رو ساپورت نمی کنند استفاده میشه*

----------


## reza6384

> *2- استفاده 01 00 (هگز) مانند یک حلقه برای Bilinking*


سلام.
یعنی باید متن پیام اینجوری باشه ؟: 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 ....
فکر می کنم یکیش برای روشن کردن LCD هست و دیگری برای خاموش کردن.

----------


## Mah

سلام .
لطفاً با یک مثال توضیح دهید ....

----------


## nice boy

با سلام
دوستان روشهایی که شما گفتید برای وقتیه که sms رو به صورت PDU بفرستیم حالا اگه بخوایم sms رو به صورت متنی بفرستیم(CMGF=1) باید چطوری Flash Sms بفرستیم :ناراحت:

----------


## noorsoft

در حالت متنی نمیشه این کار را انجام داد فقط با PDU باید این کار را انجام بدی و در واقع حالت متنی نوع کلاس پیام مشخص نمیشه

----------


## ecmahyar

سلام
من یه مشکلی دارم .. .
اساتید کمک کنید حل شه ...
وقتی می خواهم flash msg بفرستم با error مواجه می شم در حالی که تمامی موارد و طبق بحث های گذشته انجام میدم ... نمی دونم اشکال کار کجاست
با چند مدل گوشی نوکیا مثل 7610- 2630 5610  - هم امتحان کردم 
یه سوال دیگه اینکه عددی که در مقابل دستور at+cmgs باید وارد کنیم چطوری تعیین میشه؟
بازم ممنون.

----------


## @AM!R!

سلام دوستان
آیا با ucs2 می توان FLASH sms چند قسمتی ارسال کرد؟اگه میشه چطوری؟
ممنون

----------

